# FONDERNS CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

My buddy had just opened a Custom Upholstery Shop here in louisville KY. He's been at this business for 10 years now. Working Full-time in another shop and runing this one on the side. 

He's wanting to hit the Lowrider Scene, call him up and see if he can help you out.

Tell Him Steve sent you from LIL....

Derrick Fondern
(502)235-6065

THANKS

FONDERN'S
CUSTOM CANVAS & UPHOLSTERY


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT..... Louisville Give him a Call


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Your Buddy? :dunno:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 03:20 PM~3895624
> *Your Buddy?  :dunno:
> *



Changed it!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 27 2005, 05:22 PM~3896014
> *Changed it!
> *



I didn't know you knew him that well.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 04:24 PM~3896032
> *I didn't know you knew him that well.
> *



Yeah met him through Sean and Softball... Also he hangs out with Mike all the time. Helped him do a office job last month... Trying to help him out some. I think he is doing the seats on BigDoe's women's car! She went over there last week sometime


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 27 2005, 05:50 PM~3896199
> *Yeah met him through Sean and Softball...  Also he hangs out with Mike all the time.  Helped him do a office job last month...  Trying to help him out some.  I think he is doing the seats on BigDoe's women's car!  She went over there last week sometime
> *



Oh, just wondering.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

get the vasolene (sp) ready :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 27 2005, 08:10 PM~3897321
> *get the vasolene (sp) ready  :0
> *



Too Expensive? :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 08:15 PM~3897364
> *Too Expensive?  :0
> *


yea. And we all know you have to give shit away to get into the lowrider market around here :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 27 2005, 08:43 PM~3897580
> *yea. And we all know you have to give shit away to get into the lowrider market around here  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 27 2005, 07:43 PM~3897580
> *yea. And we all know you have to give shit away to get into the lowrider market around here  :angry:
> *



No shit..... I told him to cut some slack to get started I guess he didn't listen! :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 28 2005, 06:17 AM~3900463
> *No shit.....  I told him to cut some slack to get started I guess he didn't listen! :angry:
> *



Only way to get his name out there. If anybody knows I do.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 08:08 AM~3900729
> *Only way to get his name out there.  If anybody knows I do.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 22 2005, 02:40 PM~3866457
> *My buddy had just opened a Custom Upholstery Shop here in louisville KY.  He's been at this business for 10 years now.  Working Full-time in another shop and runing this one on the side.
> 
> He's wanting to hit the Lowrider Scene, call him up and see if he can help you out.
> ...


Wheres his shop Interior guys around here are hard to find especially the ones that will work


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Sep 30 2005, 07:15 PM~3918703
> *Wheres his shop Interior guys around here are hard to find especially the ones that will work
> *



I think it was over in New Albany, but he may have moved since the last time I talked to him.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well i just gave him a call and he wanted 4500.00 to do just do a basic cloth interior in a 82 caddy :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 3 2005, 06:21 PM~3934783
> *well i just gave him a call and he wanted 4500.00 to do just do a basic cloth interior in a 82 caddy :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Who the fuck he think he is Billy Scott?


----------



## greeneinc (Sep 23, 2004)

Does anyone have pictures of his work?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 07:40 PM~3935265
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Who the fuck he think he is Billy Scott?
> *


told ya :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well i guess im gonna keep shopping it around..4500.00 god dam i couldnt belive it..i shit myself


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 5 2005, 10:06 AM~3945576
> *well i guess im gonna keep shopping it around..4500.00 god dam i couldnt belive it..i shit myself
> *


The guy i use will do FULL LEATHER button tuck for about 2 grand less


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 5 2005, 06:03 PM~3948553
> *The guy i use will do FULL LEATHER button tuck for about 2 grand less
> *



Good price for leather. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 5 2005, 04:03 PM~3948553
> *The guy i use will do FULL LEATHER button tuck for about 2 grand less
> *


well pm me with the info doe


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

JESUS CHRIST! :uh:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

I cut this guys hair today.He said he does mostly boats and stuff and he is trying to get into the car scene more????????????


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Oct 8 2005, 05:54 PM~3966659
> *I cut this guys hair today.He said he does mostly boats and stuff and he is trying to get into the car scene more????????????
> *


I have known Derik for about 8 or 9 years and he needs to get his name out there, but it isn't going to happen with high prices. He better have some work to show first.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah he needs to hook up a lil memeber thats willing to drive 8 hrs to drop of a car..like me.. :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

hey Tim doesnt he bowl ?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Oct 10 2005, 11:58 AM~3974422
> *hey Tim doesnt he bowl ?
> *



I think so. :dunno:


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

i need to talk to him about doing my boat this winter


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Oct 10 2005, 01:20 PM~3974845
> *i need to talk to him about doing my boat this winter
> *



You would probably be better off buying a new boat according to the prices he is giving. :0


----------

